

Feature branch code reviews - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/2831837714/feature-branch-code-reviews

======
iam
Reviewing code by writing your comments inline with the diffs is definitely
the way to go. I'm averaging one code review a day (about 200+ lines of code)
lately and it would take me several times longer if I had to do it in person
or even without a good code review tool.

That being said, being on the same page as the rest of your coworkers for what
constitutes correctly-styled code is invaluable.

